# Jonathan Edwards - The 'Blank Bible' (2 vols.)



## Mayflower (Jul 5, 2008)

Does anyone knows if Jonathan Edwards - The 'Blank Bible' (2 vols.) contains sermons notes from JE ?

Is it only short sermons notes or something more ?

Any reviews or thoughts ?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 5, 2008)

The Blank Bible is not sermon notes but notes that he wrote in his Bible. He had a Bible with the text on one side and a blank page on the other so that he could write more copious notes. In effect, it is a commentary on the whole Bible, although he does not comment on every verse.


----------



## sastark (Jul 5, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The Blank Bible is not sermon notes but notes that he wrote in his Bible. He had a Bible with the text on one side and a blank page on the other so that he could write more copious notes. In effect, it is a commentary on the whole Bible, although he does not comment on every verse.



And it is an awesome tool! I used it last semester for a paper on Edwards and the doctrine of Creation, and it was great. I look forward to owning it some day.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 5, 2008)

See for yourself! Click here to download a PDF of "Galatians" from the Blank Bible. 

http://edwards.yale.edu/pdfs/gal.pdf


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 5, 2008)

I knew Mr. Edwards had such a Bible, but I didn't realize his notes had been published! Thanks for passing this along!


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 6, 2008)

Beware! The Blank Bible is just like all the other books from JE in that it is in sermon order and not scripture order. In other words, good luck finding what you need.

I own most of the Yale volumes and still can't believe they did that. I ended up taking their master sermon index (a PDF) and reformatting it so that all of JE's sermons (and notes) were in Scripture order so now it's truly useful to me for research. It took me *days* to complete it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

Trivia: Jonathan Edwards' Blank Bible references Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ 792 times. 

The Jonathan Edwards Center at Yale University: Matthew Poole: Synopsis Criticorum aliorumque Sacrae Scripturae Interpretum


----------

